# Any scooter fans?



## Ian Holdich (19 May 2013)

Well I am, I have always been into the Vespas and lambrettas. I have a px50 when I was 17 and run it into the ground, and sold it for £100! Something I wish I never did. 
Anyways I (my wife) thinks I'm having a bit of a midlife crisis as I went out and bought one of the new lambretta ln125 last week. 
Old school lammy fans probably won't like them as like most stuff, it's sourced out to the Far East to be put together, as Italy's economy is shocking. The parts are built in Italy. I love it though, it's a real nice and comfortable ride. 
Here's some pics

Lambretta ln125 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


Lambretta ln125 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


Lambretta ln125 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


Lambretta ln125 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


Lambretta ln125 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


Lambretta ln125 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (19 May 2013)

Cool. Ideal choice for a Mod! Ooof, I've got more
It's a bit midlife crisisy though, I just bought a red sports car and am wearing hipster jeans! Lol
Looks nice Ian, will be good to get out during the summer and free the mind.


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 May 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Cool. Ideal choice for a Mod! Ooof, I've got more
> It's a bit midlife crisisy though, I just bought a red sports car and am wearing hipster jeans! Lol
> Looks nice Ian, will be good to get out during the summer and free the mind.



What car did you get? 

Ps I've stared wearing those chino things made famous by 1D.


----------



## Ady34 (19 May 2013)

They are a nice trouser!

Only joking about the stereotypical red sports car midlife crisis essential, and I'm too fat for hipster jeans!
I can't afford a midlife crisis! Lol I'm looking forward to the time I can blame buying a nice car on a midlife crisis!.....although that will probably be nearer retirement!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 May 2013)

Thats cool Ian, can see the appeal, you just need the matching split screen camper to pull it around


----------



## mafoo (19 May 2013)

Scooter you say?


/hides


----------



## weasel (19 May 2013)

Im not but my old man is,hes just got this..


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 May 2013)

Mafoo, I should actually use my mod powers to remove that post! Lol, lets never link a scooter song again on this forum, it nearly imploded. 

That's really nice weasel, would love to have a go on that!


----------



## weasel (19 May 2013)

wont even let me have ago, he says its not for doing wheelies on....strange...


----------



## kevin1962 (19 May 2013)

this thread is shocking....scooters??? i prefer something that requires the rider  to wear leather, or I did until the recession stole my GSX1400


----------



## Alastair (20 May 2013)

I already think it lookd nice mate. Pretty jealous.  Theres a big club near me and a bike shop that sells them here where they all conregate. must be about 30 plus of them when they set off. 
Im just not a fan of the ones that have about a million mirrors on the front


----------



## OllieNZ (20 May 2013)

My favourite sort of scooter


----------



## lurch1000 (20 May 2013)

I like Lambrettas, would ever buy a scooter of any style description or age, but the classics are beautiful.


----------



## Kurono (27 May 2013)

I was almost the owner of a moped from kawasaki but I found out it was stolen all the way from Florida, and brought all the way to California, My mother being the protective mother she was when I was 15 called the cops to make sure the bike was clean because a few thousand dollar bike being sold for 400$ seemed really suspcious, Found out it was stolen and almost had the neihbor thrown in jail xD.... ahhh... Anyways YES!!! Yes I am a big fan and yo got a beauty!!!


----------

